
He went to an in-network emergency room. He still ended up with a $7,924 bill - ajna91
https://www.vox.com/2018/5/23/17353284/emergency-room-doctor-out-of-network
======
ajna91
> Kohan called for a nurse, who explained that he would need jaw surgery that
> night. In the meantime, he tried to check whether the hospital — Dell Seton
> Medical Center — was in his insurance network.

> “I was on my iPhone lying there with a broken jaw, and I go on the Humana
> website and see the hospital listed,” Kohan says. “So I figured, okay, I
> should be good.”

Except he wasn’t: While the emergency room where Kohan was seen was in his
insurance network, the oral surgeon who worked in that ER was not. That’s how
Kohan ended up with a $7,924 bill from the oral surgeon that his health plan
declined.

> Kohan called his insurance plan, which assured him that nothing was wrong —
> that the doctor had likely coded the visit wrong and would just need to
> resubmit the claim.

> Kohan’s doctor did resubmit the claim, and increased the price of the
> surgery by about $2,300, billing records show.

> I reached out to the doctor who saw Kohan, an oral surgeon named...

> himself did not respond to my request for an interview. But the day after
> Canizales and I spoke, Kohan said she called him — and let him know that the
> entire $7,924.13 charge was being dropped.

> I also reached out to Dell Seton hospital to ask why it contracts with an
> oral surgeon who does not accept any medical insurance.

> The hospital declined an interview but provided a statement noting that this
> is a common practice across the country.

